# Dendrocare Vitamin & Mineral Supplement



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

I have questions over this product...and yes i used the search...everytime i click on a topic the connection just times out and i get an error message....anyway this product says that it contains Vitamin D3 ...if i purchased this would i still have to buy REP-CAL?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

you might want to review the following threads 

general-discussion/topic36480.html?hilit=Dendrocare#p270326

general-health-disease-treatment/topic36283.html?hilit=Dendrocare#p268589

general-health-disease-treatment/topic36283.html?hilit=Dendrocare#p268589

There may be risks in using Dendrocare as the sole supplement given the conditions it could experience in transit from Europe but it is one of the few available that still contain at least some level of vitamin A as retinol. 
I would suggest that it is probably a good thing to add in on a rotational basis.. 

Ed


----------

